# Uploading Public numbers to Garmin 93SV



## captfredscharters (Feb 7, 2012)

Just added a Gsrmin 93SV to my bay boat. I have the microchip I purchased from Foley. It was installed in a Lowrance GPS. Can it be loaded directly into the Garmin or does it need to be converted?


----------



## lrak (Dec 11, 2016)

Garmin uses a different chart format for their chips. They charge $$$$ for the chips.



captfredscharters said:


> Just added a Gsrmin 93SV to my bay boat. I have the microchip I purchased from Foley. It was installed in a Lowrance GPS. Can it be loaded directly into the Garmin or does it need to be converted?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

I have the 94sv. If you look at the menu option on your chart you can increase the detail to be shown on your chart and you will find that a lot of public spots are already included in your map data.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

captfredscharters said:


> Just added a Gsrmin 93SV to my bay boat. I have the microchip I purchased from Foley. It was installed in a Lowrance GPS. Can it be loaded directly into the Garmin or does it need to be converted?


Really depends. Something like Blue Charts or Navonics (commercial charts chips)are quite proprietary and thus copy protected; and not switchable between units (Lowance and Garmin).
If it's a sd card with general numbers like Escambia reefs: you'd have to convert them to something the Garmin can read.
There are several software programs like GPSbabel and GPSUtils that can convert between non-copy protected files formats.

Since your subject says "public" numbers; I'll assume you mean the Escambia ARL or state of Florida ARL. There are several of those lists that already exist in multiple formats (such as .gpx, places like strikelinescharts). Just a matter of writing that format on a comparable chip and loading into the unit.


----------

